# Ghost v Spirit



## Romans922 (Oct 18, 2015)

Preface: I know the use of mere ghost comes from the word in English phantom, and when speaking of our God (Holy Spirit) in the KJV from pneuma. 

Question: Why did KJV translate Holy Spirit (pneuma) as "Holy Ghost"? I'm looking for why did they not use "Spirit" when they obviously used "Spirit" in other places like John 4:23-24.


----------



## MW (Oct 18, 2015)

"Ghost" is the more concrete term for a personal immaterial being, whereas "spirit" could be vague and indefinite, as when we speak of "the spirit of the times." In the AV "Holy Ghost" seems to be used when the third person of the Holy Trinity is the referent. Besides this usage, the "Spirit" is sometimes described in the context of economical action as the Spirit of God, the Spirit of Christ, and the "holy Spirit."

This is a general observation. There are likely more precise distinctions which could be made from a lexical study.


----------

